# 4gb kingston pen drive showing 1gb after trying to install Chrome OS



## spider (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Guys, I've a 4 GB Kingston pen drive which I used to install Chrome o/s that I had downloaded from net. Now as I insert it in my laptop it shows 1GB only. the Pen drive is only 4 months old. What could be the reason and can it be brought back to its original condition? 

Plz help guys..........


----------



## Sarvesh (Feb 19, 2010)

Just reformat it.

If doesn't work - open My Computer>Manage>Disk Management - Delete partition and repartition.
If doesn't solve - use HP Flash Drive format.


----------



## spider (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarvesh said:


> If doesn't solve - use HP Flash Drive format.




Thanks Sarvesh....I used HP Flash Drive Format Tool and finally my Flash Drive is ready to rock...thanks dude.........


----------



## paroh (Feb 23, 2010)

This happs with me also when my 8 Gb pen drive only showing as 2Gb drive i even try full format but still it is showing 2Gb. and i also tried hp usb utility to format still no use. Then last i try low level format it takes some time to do low format but now its ok it is showing 8Gb


----------



## Sarvesh (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes in some case when normal format does not work - full low format works.


----------

